# Keister's pictures



## Keister (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I figured I would start a thread for my pics. I hope everyone enjoys!

Adult male Handrurus Arizonensis






Adult female Handrurus Arizonensis


Adult gravid female Pandinus Imperator


----------



## Ludedor24 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice pics..keep em comin


----------



## Keister (Dec 24, 2011)

Will do! I just gotta take them.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Dec 24, 2011)

I find out that every 10 i take 2 show up well haha. Sometimes its hard getting these little guys photo'd right. Then again I have shaky hands haha.


----------



## Keister (Dec 24, 2011)

Pair of 5i Centroides Gracilis






Enclosures


----------



## Keister (Dec 24, 2011)

Babycurus Jacksoni


Not a scorp but I love this guy, Phrynus Marginemaculatus 


Pandinus Imperator


----------



## Keister (Jan 3, 2012)

Found my Babycurus Jacksoni freashly molted when I got home from school.

Babycurus Jacksoni 5i


----------



## Keister (Feb 26, 2012)

Adult male Hadogenes Troglodytes


2i Vaejovis Spinigerus 





I hope to get pics of my female Hadogenes Troglodytes up once she decides to come out. I hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## MidSouthMorphs (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome pictures and Scorpions.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Feb 26, 2012)

Love the Jacksoni  great pics!


----------



## voldemort (Feb 27, 2012)

H. arizonensis are really mean looking!!!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice pictures Keister! One thing though, those enclosures for the H. arizonensis and P. imperator are, in my never humble opinion, too small.


----------



## Keister (Feb 27, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> Nice pictures Keister! One thing though, those enclosures for the H. arizonensis and P. imperator are, in my never humble opinion, too small.


Ya they were only in there for a day while I was setting up their ten gallon tanks. I am really happy to see everyone likes the pictures! I got super lucky getting a pair of the  Hadogenes Troglodytes at the Hamburg show so I am super excited for them to breed. I have been looking for them for a good while and it was dumb luck that I just so happened to find these guys!


----------



## Keister (Feb 29, 2012)

My pair of Hadogenes Troglodytes 


The adult female Hadogenes Troglodytes 


The adult male Hadogenes Troglodytes 



Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## Keister (Mar 4, 2012)

B. Jacksoni molting into 6i.










Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## Zman181 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics!  I really like the enclosures.


----------



## Keister (Apr 18, 2012)

Some new photos of some new stuff!
Rhopalurus Crassicauda 2i


Pandinus Imperator with her brood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 19, 2012)

Keister said:


> Some new photos of some new stuff!
> Rhopalurus Crassicauda 2i
> View attachment 102264
> 
> ...


I love how fat the little Crassicaudas can get. I've seen some of mine take crickets larger than they are. Terrific eaters. I need to get some pictures of mine up.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice pics!  I think I'll take pics of the stuff over here and throw them out also, don't think I've ever done it.  I'd hang on to the emp babes!  The environmentalist movement threatens to shut down more exporting in countries.  The movement is bigger than it looks on the surface, I've researched it and looked into it for a couple of years now.  Who knows how far it will go before it's balanced out.


----------



## herpist (Apr 19, 2012)

Great pics there keister, lovely scorps. How many do you have in your collection.


----------



## axle37 (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the trogolodytes. how hard were they to find? btw, those small enclosures you have your scorps (the tower of plastic/blass cubes) in, did you make them? if so, would you be interested in doing a "how to" on here? they look awesome, if not a tad small.


----------



## Keister (Apr 19, 2012)

axle37 said:


> I love the trogolodytes. how hard were they to find? btw, those small enclosures you have your scorps (the tower of plastic/blass cubes) in, did you make them? if so, would you be interested in doing a "how to" on here? they look awesome, if not a tad small.


They were pretty hard to find to be honest, at least up my way. It was just a crazy chance thing since I couldn't find anyone with them, and I found a guy with three at a reptile show and I would have taken all three except the other female had major fungil issues and was not healthy at all. I am pretty sure they are wild cause and so is the guys I breed with. They are set on a clock so weather it is light out or not at 8:30 pm they are out lights on or off. I had those made so I can keep just single young scorps or small species of scorps in, although they have their flaws for sure. You can not put any sort of heat on them or else they warp, since they are plaxi glass. A guy makes all different custom enclosures for the store and I had him make them for me. He works in a plexi glass factory where they make all different sorts of things. The only hard part about plexi glass is the cutting and whole drilling since it is prone to crack. I have tens and twenty longs stacked in my room for all my other stuff hahahaha.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice pictures!!! :clap::clap::clap:
I have to agree with you, those Hadogenes troglodytes are pretty hard to come by. I've been looking for a mature female to mate with my male for the last 2 years!!! I have two babies that are growing slower than grass. lol


----------



## Keister (Apr 21, 2012)

SixShot666 said:


> Nice pictures!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> I have to agree with you, those Hadogenes troglodytes are pretty hard to come by. I've been looking for a mature female to mate with my male for the last 2 years!!! I have two babies that are growing slower than grass. lol


Ya I just got really lucky to get a pair and another guy has another female and so we will split that brood once I breed her.


----------

